# b14 se-r wheels on 94 altima?



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

does anybody know if b14 se-r wheels would fit on a 94 altima gxe? let me know if you do.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

steveo24 said:


> does anybody know if b14 se-r wheels would fit on a 94 altima gxe? let me know if you do.


Yes they will both 15x6in w/ a 4-100 bolt pattern and 35mm offset.

Troy


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Yes they will both 15x6in w/ a 4-100 bolt pattern and 35mm offset.
> 
> Troy


 thanks dude.. do you think it's a good idea to put them on my altima? i honestly think it would be nice i dont really want aftermarket wheels i just want wheels over the stock w/ hubcaps. thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

steveo24 said:


> thanks dude.. do you think it's a good idea to put them on my altima? i honestly think it would be nice i dont really want aftermarket wheels i just want wheels over the stock w/ hubcaps. thanks


I think that they would look good but I think if I would put a factory wheel on then I would get the 02+ SE-R Spec-V 17's. They look really sweet on the Altima...
Or see if you can find the Altima SE alloys
Just my thoughts

Troy


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

yeh i was thinking the spec v wheels but they run a little expensive for stock wheels. i dont know yet im working on the money right now but ill figure it out thanks for ur input tho.


----------

